# do you add water to your kibble?



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

I feed only dry kibble to my dog. I've been reading about how dogs aren't very good at being able to determine how much water to drink. I actually tap the water bowl to get my dog to drink if I think he needs it...

Do you add water to your dry kibble feeding? If so, how much do you add? Make it into soup?

Edit: lots of info out there about this, but none of is is conclusive, and it's mostly opinions. Note: my dog doesn't really chew his kibble. He just inhales it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I would add water to my dogs' kibble when they ate kibble. I figured out how much water Sassy needed a day and added that to her meals.
Here is an little calculator to figure out about how much your dog needs a day.
http://www.mycockerspaniel.com/h2o.htm

Dogs don't chew, they get food inside as quickly as possible so other dogs don't get it.


----------



## Adventure (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't own my dogs if they were too dumb to drink enough water when it was available. Every now and then I check their gums or pinch the back of their necks to check if they're hydrated. They know when they're thirsty and when they're not. I do add water to their dinner meal because I mix in a supplement and ACV but just enough to combine everything. I don't make it soupy.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I add water to Gracie and Gizmo's. I started added it b/c Gracie has recurring issues with Struvite crystals, so we want her to drink as much water as possible. I also add one spoonful of canned food to it, mix it all together, and it makes a good gravy (and provides even more water/moisture). It isn't soupy, but moist. Both dogs eat with gusto! I change up the canned food each time they finish a can, so they get a good variety. Keeps them happy--and a can lasts me about 5 days!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I add water, just because they like it more with water. They drink water many times throughout the day, so I don't think they need the extra moisture. I make it soupy.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I taught my Collie the command "water", and he always drank it whenever I told him to. This was usually after a long walk or on a hot day. I didn't add water to his food. It was real easy to teach the command. I just dabbled my fingers in his water bowl a few times and said the word "water". Then I took him to his water bowl after walks and said that a few times. He was really easy to train.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

In the winter that is how the outside sled dogs get their water. I add about a quart to their food in the morning and again at night (of course they get more when we run, race, and free run). I add the water to their kibble right before I give it to them so they can still crunch on the kibble yet they are drinking the water that they need.


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Do you think it's bad to not give soak dry kibble with water? I know a lot of people just feed dry kibble, and have a seperate water bowl next to it. But is it better to soak the kibble than not?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Personally I don't think it's "better" or "not better" except in specific circumstances - like yogachick needing to increase Gracie's water intake for medical reasons or MusherChic's sled dogs getting water that way in the winter. 

2 of my dogs I don't add water to the kibble, and the 3rd I do mix a bit of canned food and a bit of water with the kibble because she's not a great eater and she eats better that way. If I thought either way was better I'd feed them all the same. *shrug*


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

> Do you think it's bad to not give soak dry kibble with water? I know a lot of people just feed dry kibble, and have a seperate water bowl next to it. But is it better to soak the kibble than not?


Like sassafras said, I don't think its better or not better. Some people do it and some don't for one reason or another.

One thing to keep in mind though if you soak your food is since the kibble becomes soft your dog isn't crunching on the kibble which helps with tarter build up. If you soak your food then you might want to give your dogs extra bones or some sort of teeth and gum massaging toy to help keep the tarter down.

ETA: By the way, sassafras, your signature pic is SO CUTE!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I occasionally add water to 'spice up' a meal. Warm water added to kibble (enough to dampen the kibble, not make soup) can help make it smellier and, sometimes, entice a dog to eat who may be reluctant.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

I don't worry about my dogs drinking enough water at all. I just leave it out all day for them and when I let them out, I make sure they are peeing. As long as the dog is peeing okay and has a good energy level, I wouldn't worry about it.

Also, if you try to give your dogs too much water, that can be just as harmful if not more so than not enough. Too much water can lead to things like water intoxication, electrolyte imbalances, etc. If I were you, I would just make sure there's always clean fresh water available and let the dogs figure it out for themselves.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

My dogs eat such variety (between raw, kibble, canned, THK) that I don't add water when I feed kibble. My dogs get a kibble meal at night (basically just a handful), and in the morning they get something "wet".



Shiningsummer said:


> I don't worry about my dogs drinking enough water at all. I just leave it out all day for them and when I let them out, I make sure they are peeing. As long as the dog is peeing okay and has a good energy level, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Also, if you try to give your dogs too much water, that can be just as harmful if not more so than not enough. Too much water can lead to things like water intoxication, electrolyte imbalances, etc. If I were you, I would just make sure there's always clean fresh water available and let the dogs figure it out for themselves.


My dogs always get a good long drink after any play/exercise session. My cats are very good about going to the water dish (thankfully), so I don't worry about them so much.
If I have a kennel dog who isn't drinking as much water as I feel they should, washing the bowl with soap and hot water, towel drying, and re-filling it with ice cold water and offering it AFTER we've had a walkie or a play time works 99% of the time. Some dogs don't like drinking out of a dirty bowl anymore than we like drinking out of a dirty glass with someone elses back-washed floaties (ick). Fresh water in a clean bowl can really make a lot of dogs get a good, long drink.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

i feed it dry in the morning and i add a little warm water to it for their nightly feedings.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

I've actually been putting kibble, canned food, and a little water in the food processor for my dog. He don't seem to want the kibble dry anymore. If I mix it in with a spoon he'll eat around it. I don't care, but I've got dry food left over and I'm not going to waste it.


----------



## A&B (Mar 26, 2011)

Nope, never. Batty's fine with drinking his water, and he gets raw meat as well. He also loves taps, especially bathroom taps (the sink, bathtub, shower...) It's a pain in the butt!!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I've had a few dogs off & on who needed to drink more water, due to crystals or stones or a UTI; all of mine love it. I make their day if I add a little smushy canned with warm water to the kibble, turns it into a stew


----------

